

For sale: HMS Invincible - zacharyvoase
http://www.edisposals.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Disposals-Public-Site/en_US/-/GBP/ViewProductDetail-Start;pgid=MieqQ4wkQg8000ArvQ_8K1sp0000NDbm-Q-g?ProductUUID=38jAqBIQwVwAAAEsaApaBWLN&CatalogCategoryID=VaLAqBELPagAAAED8GeasfoP&JumpTo=OfferList

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1947436>

Many comments there already.

